# recruitment agencies in nelspruit



## daniel82 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all. Me and partner(SA citizen) are moving to nelspruit next year. I willbe looking for work once I'm there as I can't seem to get a response from any agencies out there to get advice on what jobs are available and my chances of gettin one. Is their anyone living there who knows the best agency to contact about this. I have a face to face sales background, although I am willing to do anything to start with. I will be on a spousal visa and I'm told I will have the same chances of getting work as a citizen but I'm unsure as to how true this is. Thanks for reading.


----------

